# Good place for food and rest on drive to Cork?



## paddi22 (31 Oct 2008)

Have to drive from Dublin to cork and want to break the journey up with a bit of lunch. Could anyone recommend a nice food place that would be easy to get to and roughly half way!


----------



## Simeon (31 Oct 2008)

Try JOSEPHINES in Urlingford. Cheap 'n cheerful truckstop


----------



## MandaC (31 Oct 2008)

Been into that Josephines once - not in any hurry to go back.


----------



## Billo (31 Oct 2008)

I used to go to Horse and Jockey. It was satisfactory.


----------



## Sylvester3 (31 Oct 2008)

I second the Horse and Jockey - We always use their toilets on the way up or down and it looks clean and tidy and is at a nce midway point. My parents thought the food was good but my wife and I haven't tried it ourselves.


----------



## Lollix (31 Oct 2008)

The old hotel in Cahir, can't remember the name of it, but it's in the centre of town, just a minute or two off the main road. Has the best carvery lunch at the best prices between Dublin and Cork, no exceptions.


----------



## boris (1 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> Been into that Josephines once - not in any hurry to go back.


 
Have to agree.  Used toilets before going for food, left straight away.


----------



## mathepac (1 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> Been into that Josephines once - not in any hurry to go back.



I agree. Its gone downhill big-time in the eating area in the last while, but still one of the cheapest around for petrol or diesel, the forecourt is very busy.


----------



## lazylump (2 Nov 2008)

Theres a place in Durrow on the little green I cant remember the name of it but the food is good.


----------



## Mucker Man (2 Nov 2008)

I think the place in Durrow is The Copper Kettle. Very nice food, good value.


----------



## themetunegal (12 Nov 2008)

Closer to Cork than Dublin, but O'Callaghan's in Mitchelstown is definitely worth the wait. Good home cooked food and atmosphere, without breaking the bank.


----------



## Mpsox (13 Nov 2008)

Horse and Jockey is fine and you have options in that you can have bar food, go to the restaurant or just have a coffee and scone. Also great if you have kids as they can have a decent stretch. Nice toursity shop(if a bit dear) in there as well

Callaghans in Mitchelstown is great, assuming you can get parked in the town.

Note with the new road, once you go past H&J, every village from there to Mitchelstown is now by passed, likewise from Mitchelstown to Cork City


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> Try JOSEPHINES in Urlingford. *Cheap 'n cheerful truckstop*


 
Not a truck stop anymore according to LiveLine a few weeks ago.

There is the food mall place in Portlaoise that had O'Briens, Subway and a few other places. Its just off the Cork roundabout before you go onto the motorway for Dublin.


----------



## papervalue (13 Nov 2008)

The Hunter's Rest in Mitchestown is excellent( across road from the garda station) 

During the day till around 4pm you can get 4 courses for €14.50( starter, Main course, Desert and tea/coffee) excellent value and good quality food.


----------



## Guest106 (13 Nov 2008)

_Lollox_.....you got it in one.  You speak of the Cahir House Hotel nestling in the midst of Cahir town.   A wonderful old world hostelry.  Drive up the side street and into the car park at the rear and enter by the rear door giving quick access to the interior.

Great mid-day snacks or full blown five course as takes your fancy.
And before you leave that historic town step 100 metres to the left of the hotel front door and gaze upon one of the very few monuments in this Republic to the Irishmen who served in WW1.  It's close-by the entrance to magnificent Cahir Castle ancestral home of the Butler family.


----------



## homebird (15 Nov 2008)

Gave up going to the Horse and Jockey 3 years ago due to the poor service. I remember waiting to order, waiting for food, waiting to pay - ridiculous waste of time on a long journey. Hope it has improved.


----------



## Lollix (16 Nov 2008)

1John said:


> _Lollox_.....you got it in one. You speak of the Cahir House Hotel nestling in the midst of Cahir town. A wonderful old world hostelry. Drive up the side street and into the car park at the rear and enter by the rear door giving quick access to the interior.
> 
> Great mid-day snacks or full blown five course as takes your fancy.
> And before you leave that historic town step 100 metres to the left of the hotel front door and gaze upon one of the very few monuments in this Republic to the Irishmen who served in WW1. It's close-by the entrance to magnificent Cahir Castle ancestral home of the Butler family.


 
That's the place, the Cahir House Hotel. It's like going to your mammys for a great feed if you hit it at lunchtime. Generous carvery lunch, from memory I paid a tenner and that included dessert a couple of months ago for the best carvery I have had in years, anywhere.
With so many places now bypassed, it can be hard to get a really good stop-off on the way to Cork. This one is very well worth the two minute detour. Can't rate it highly enough.
I have no connection with the Cahir House Hotel by the way.
(I didn't notice the monument, will have a look next time!)


----------

